# DS #DSi 0039: Alice in Wonderland (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 3, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5997^^


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Kool!, i wanna try this, one of the releases i've been looking forward to.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2010)

the wii version is awesome prob the ds will be too. and ONLY nintendo gets it. but wtf is up with the cover??


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

Art style is supposed to look very similar to Okami. Previews have been rather good looking as well. I may give this a try once it's more widely available on the interwebs.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Mar 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> [...] wtf is up with the cover??



What's with it?, It looks awesome.

I wanna watch this movie, I'm a fan of Tim Burton works


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 3, 2010)

It has some kind of protection: The enemies don't die when you attack them.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 3, 2010)

Downloading now.

I hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I has some kind of protection: The enemies don't die when you attack them.


Under normal circumstances, one would say that enemies have life points, but we all know better XD


----------



## asdf (Mar 3, 2010)

That box art is sexy.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 3, 2010)

ok... so i bet the wi-fi is for that dinsey channel crap like any other game


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

It only works on the CycloDS and the Edge all other cards fail the AP.

Edit: Also works on the SCSD1.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep, the wi-fi is just useless on this game. When you play, you can gain new outfits for your online avatar, extras like artworks, etc.

EDIT: Works Fine on Supercard DS One with Evolution OS SP1.


----------



## pongozila (Mar 3, 2010)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I has some kind of protection: The enemies don't die when you attack them.



That's acctually an AP... LOL... on DeSmume 0.9.6 enemys CAN die... yeah so... there IS going to be A LOT MORE of AP protected games from now on... so prepare for lots of whinning and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... LOL!!!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, that was just a typo. I meant that the game has a kind of protection/anti-piracy.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2010)

so, any screenshot?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 3, 2010)

The Trailer:


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Just downloaded it, works flawlessly on CycloDS so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pretty fun little adventure-action game, some smooth time-manipulation thrown in to keep thing interesting.


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yet another tittle to add to the:
PLZ FIX IN AKAIO 1.6 list.
That's aprox. 10 non-working games and counting! *YAY! (Boo!)


----------



## abrack08 (Mar 3, 2010)

Will this work if you don't have a DSi? I still have a DSphat.


----------



## Yusuky (Mar 3, 2010)

Why the DSi? Is it like Assassin's Creed (that puts your photo into the posters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 3, 2010)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> It has some kind of protection: The enemies don't die when you attack them.


That's cruel and unusual punishment yo.


----------



## abrack08 (Mar 3, 2010)

EDIT: Nevermind, that's off topic, I'm probably gonna try out this game though, if I ever get the time (on case 5 on AAI, just got MLB10 the Show, and FF13 comes out next Tuesday, busy time for gaming, especially when you're a college student with a part time job). Looks fairly interesting.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 3, 2010)

this game sort of reminds of sleepwalker but not really like that but a action adventure sleepwalker also has a timer action too like yoshi's island where you have to save alice or it's game over.


----------



## pcmanrules (Mar 3, 2010)

Look's cool, i must go and see that. Anyone know what part's the DSi enhanced?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd have to say I'm quite impressed with this game. You control one of 4(?) characters (none being Alice) and they all have special powers which you can use to interact with the environment when prompted (the bunny can manipulate time, caterpillar can reverse gravity). Though I maybe would've liked a d-pad option, the stylus side scrolling works well. Graphics are cute and artsy.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It only works on the CycloDS and the Edge all other cards fail the AP.
> 
> Edit: Also works on the SCSD1.



Thanks for the confirmation

proud EDGE owner, can't wait to play this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder what the WIFI is for ?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 3, 2010)

r4 users will be even more enraged... i think everyone is using the same DSi AP thus a new firmware for this general problem is needed...
by the way, the game is very interesting considering these sort of games started from scribblenauts


----------



## dudereno (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful art style. Like a Tim Burton-esk cartoon. Gameplay is a mix of lost vikings meets a yoshi's island life mechanic. The stylus interaction seems pretty responsive. Yet another french developer with a decent stab at a DS title(soul bubbles-Mekensleep, big bang mini-Arkedo). This isn't the usual movie tie-in fodder. Definitely worth a look. 

Works on the Supercard DSONEi in patch mode using EOS SP1.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2010)

there's AP on this? LOL there isn't in the wii version


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems to work on the M3 DS real. 

The game is pretty fun and the controls are nice.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## bultmus (Mar 3, 2010)

*DAMIT*

OMG it dosnt work on the  *TOOOOT*  TTDS/DSTT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... the same damn error as sonic and sega all star racing 

I will try some arm7 to try to fix it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2010)

lol he doesn't know how to get past the obstacle in the vid!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

@abrack08: Yes, you can play it on a DS Phat, because it's a DSi Enhanced game, not a DSi only game. DSi Enhanced means you can play it on any DS, but you get some extra features when you play it on a DSi, mostly some camera added gimmicks.

lol @ the end of the gameplay video.

I'll definitely try this one out, I love Alice in Wonderland and the art style is just beautiful


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 3, 2010)

:S that red guy won't die -_- what do I need to do


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait for an update or a patch.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 3, 2010)

Official Nintendo Magazine said this one's pretty good. Ima try it out.


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wi-Fi is for accessing DGamer.


----------



## pichon64 (Mar 3, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> :S that red guy won't die -_- what do I need to do



The same happens with the *M3i Zero* with latest Sakura.


----------



## Evilpunk (Mar 3, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also with M3DSreal!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, this game is certainly unexpected. I haven't played enough of it to pass judgment on it, but what I have played I like. Good controls, interesting gameplay, and an unexpectedly nice-looking presentation and graphics. Good stuff.


----------



## darky2003 (Mar 3, 2010)

any news for a fix?
doesn't work on my R4...


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2010)

I R Be Downloading Nao! XD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't find it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Oh. Just found it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just bothered trying it, turns out it doesnt work

on EDGE 1.7 

White screens on boot.

EDIT: just realized that EDGE 1.8 is released, never mind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

There's one review from the Telegraph so far and they gave it an 8/10. Here's what they wrote:



Spoiler



The arrival of a video game to coincide with the release of Tim Burton's Alice In Wonderland movie was guaranteed the moment the film went into production. However this is the only predictable thing about this movie-tie-in title for Nintendo's hand-held console. Alice In Wonderland is full of surprises and not just because it bucks the quality trend established by games of this type by being rather good. Developed for Disney by French studio Étranges Libellule, Alice In Wonderland is a game that could conceivably have existed even if there was no blockbuster movie to base it on. From the outset, the only thing it shares in common with the new film is the fact that it's set in a universe created by Lewis Carrol.

The game's first surprise is that players don't control the titular character. Rather, they control four of Wonderland's more well-known inhabitants - the White Rabbit, the Mad Hatter, the Caterpillar and the Cheshire Cat. Their job is to help Alice track down the weapons and armour she needs to defeat the forces of the Red Queen. The game's presentation, unlike the title developed for the Wii which takes its visual style straight from the new movie, looks stark and cartoon-like. The environments are reminiscent of Patapon - black silhouetted shapes jut out against a breezy, uncluttered backdrop - while the characters borrow stylistic elements from light-hearted Gothic comic strips such as Lenore and Gloom Cookie. Much of the game is rendered in gorgeous black and white, with the odd splash of colour here and there. Not only does it all look fantastic, but the minimalist use of colour also sign-posts gameplay elements.

Alice In Wonderland is a 2-D side-scrolling platform adventure whose primary focus is puzzle-solving. To track down the items Alice needs, her allies embark on a search through the different levels of Wonderland. Due to the destruction caused by the Red Queen's rule, the environments are look broken down and contain a large number of obstacles. However, the game provides clues for the player on how to overcome them by colour-coding certain areas and items to the dominant shade of each of Alice's allies. For example, the White Rabbit wears a purple coat and has the ability to control time. If he and Alice come across a series of spinning purple objects an exclamation mark appears above his head. These are hints to the player that they can use the White Rabbit's power to halt the objects in mid-air to provide platforms to jump onto.

Activating a power is a little fiddly if you're not left-handed - players have to hold down a face button and then tap the screen with the stylus – but strangely this quirk seems to fit in comfortably with the zany nature of the game. If a character with a different ability is required, a question mark will hover over in the air. The player can then select the character with the corresponding colour-scheme; blue for the Cheshire Cat's invisibility, lime for the Caterpillar's gravity reversal and orange for the Mad Hatter's ability to bend reality. Each character also has an extra power and a melee attack they can unlock. Activating the different powers can be a bit fiddly at times, unless the player is left-handed; players hold down a face button and then tap the screen with the stylus - it's much easier to do this if you're a south-paw.

Apart from shifting obstacles and solving the odd puzzle, Alice's allies also need to protect their charge. For the most part, Alice skips along contentedly behind them, but occasionally players will need her stay in one place as they scout the terrain up ahead. By tapping on Alice with the stylus, they can cause her to stop, and then they're free to make sure the way forward is clear. Alice also can't jump as high or as far as her Wonderland friends, so the player will need to stop and offer her the odd helping hand up to a platform or across a large gap. If they don't, Alice becomes stranded and if she is left on her on her own for too long, she will burst into tears, and this will attract the attention of the Red Queen's troops. The forces of the Red Queen also arrive at certain stages in each level, so inevitably players will need to engage in the odd melee tussle. The controls are fairly intuitive; players move the characters around the map by tapping on the path ahead of them with the stylus, and combat and dodge moves are executed with quick strokes across the screen. The developers have also made a concerted effort to utilise all of the console's capabilities in the gameplay; blowing into the microphone provides a gust of wind for sail boats and windmills, and some chests need to be unlocked by pointing the DSi's camera at a corresponding colour.

To track down the items Alice needs to complete her quest, players need to unlock the different environments in Wonderland. This is done by tracking down jigsaw pieces scattered throughout the levels, which can then be slotted into a map in the inventory screen. Each puzzle piece's interlocking end is in the shape of one of the four suits of playing card (spade, heart, diamond and club) and in most instances, the pieces can lock together with more than just one other piece. This opens up a myriad of shortcuts for the player to take advantage of. Aside from these puzzle pieces, the player will also come across treasure chests containing bonus materials.

All told, Alice In Wonderland is a quirky, delightful title. Calling it one of the best movie tie-in games we've ever played sounds a little like we're damning it with faint praise. So instead we're just going to go ahead and say it's one of the best games we've seen on the Nintendo DSi in quite a while. It may not share too much in common with the Tim Burton film in terms of its visual style and plot, but its whimsical sense of wonder and charming presentation will entice players of all ages. This is one trip down the rabbit hole well worth taking.



The DS has actually had a decent history of movie games, believe it or not, and this one looks quite interesting. I'm eager to give it a try once there's an Acekard fix.


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 3, 2010)

Gee, I wasn't going to bother with this one. I thought it was just another lame movie game. But judging by the response, I'll have to give this a try _right now!
_
:waits patiently for a patch:


EDIT: In all seriousness, the game certainly looks great from a graphical standpoint. I love a developer that uses their own take on licensed stuff.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 3, 2010)

The touch controls are damn annoying...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

I've played a bit of the game now, it's completely different from what I expected. In a good way, and I was already expecting it would be good. For once, the touch screen only controls are very responsive, too. The art style is delicious; it's like a mix between Okami and Patapon. The music's great. The dialog is full of humour. What can I say? It's a really fun game. The gameplay sometimes reminds me of that 2D PoP DS game.

For some reason DGamer doesn't work though, I only get a white screen...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

Just reconfirming that this doesn't work with Acekard 2i. The game plays but you can't kill anything, which is needed to progress through the game. You can still do the tutorial, though.

From the little bit I played, it was really damn cool looking. I would hardly call this a movie game. It seems more like a Riz Zoawd approach, where it uses the game's settings, characters, etc, but puts them in a unique plot and game. Graphics are awesome, the soundtrack is pretty cool, and it overall looks more than amusing. I can't wait for when a patch/fix comes out.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 4, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> The dialog is full of humour.


YEAH. I teehee'd at it. Cute characters and I do enjoy reading what they say because it's quite entertaining.


----------



## mik3andik3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey so my brother has the supercard ds1 with the latest eos system thing.
alice in wonderland is working when its run as a clean file, but not patched.
he cant kill anything.
what settings should the SCds1 be in to make this game playable? 
thanks


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 4, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> The touch controls are damn annoying...



This. My complaints so far is just that.

Overall really liking this game, just played the tutorial so far.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 4, 2010)

Evilpunk said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.5.1 - red guy don't die !!!!!


----------



## darren in jp (Mar 4, 2010)

can someone please make patch for this game too


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's been more than a day, why isn't there a patch for AK2i yet?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> It's been more than a day, why isn't there a patch for AK2i yet?



The AKAIO team is at work with the latest firmware update, 1.6, and probably won't be supplying any game fixes until its release (since its release will encompass fixes). That's my theory. It's been a day, you can wait.

Also, constantly requesting that this game will be fixed won't do any good. It's just annoying. When a fix or patch comes, it comes.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 4, 2010)

mik3andik3 said:
			
		

> Hey so my brother has the supercard ds1 with the latest eos system thing.
> alice in wonderland is working when its run as a clean file, but not patched.
> he cant kill anything.
> what settings should the SCds1 be in to make this game playable?
> thanks


Set the Save Size to 2M/4M, set the SD Speed to Fast, make sure you don't have cheats enabled. Voila.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm guessing no one's gonna make an R4 fix for this, just like the 2 Sonic games? 
Damn, I need a DSi flashcart so bad.


----------



## yupanger (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL most ppl say this works up to a point xD
but for me this point is right from the start where it tells u to put ur stylus on the screen
the little crosshair shows up but no response at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looking forward to this game xD


----------



## howyeman (Mar 5, 2010)

On DSTT I get an error loading the rom Error -4, is this what infolib updates are for?
If so, I really hope for the latest update, cuz the one from Feb 17 doesn't seem to work for this game.
I've heard that they have to be custom made for each game, is that true?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 5, 2010)

howyeman said:
			
		

> On DSTT I get an error loading the rom Error -4, is this what infolib updates are for?
> If so, I really hope for the latest update, cuz the one from Feb 17 doesn't seem to work for this game.
> I've heard that they have to be custom made for each game, is that true?



get another cart


----------



## howyeman (Mar 5, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> howyeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naah, not for this game at least, not worth it, and besides every other game works like a charm with the newest menu updates.


----------



## smashbro (Mar 5, 2010)

Which newest menu update?


----------



## magicksun (Mar 6, 2010)

Someone will release a patch?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

smashbro said:
			
		

> Which newest menu update?


The unofficial ones.


----------



## darren in jp (Mar 10, 2010)

please make a patch someone anyone


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Works on AKAIO 1.6. Wonderful game so far, the best tie-in release since Goldeneye or Chronicles of Riddick.


----------



## bubbascal (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW SO COOL


----------



## bubbascal (Mar 11, 2010)

could someone PLEASE for this dang game!???!!! [email protected]$%!!!!!


----------



## SolDav (Mar 12, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> howyeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've taken that advice to heart: out with the R4; in with Acekard 2i! Done with waiting and nagging for people to do patches for an obsolete card.

Now it's only waiting until the card arrives...


----------



## Iggizaki (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually this game works fine on an R4 with wood


----------



## Leo99999 (Apr 13, 2010)

Iggizaki said:
			
		

> Actually this game works fine on an R4 with wood


Really? I get a white screen when I load up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there anything else I need to do besides place a clean rom on the card?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 15, 2010)

What do I need to do to get this game to work with the M3i Zero card?  Thanks!


----------



## magicksun (Apr 19, 2010)

Iggizaki said:
			
		

> Actually this game works fine on an R4 with wood








 i have a r4 cloneee! :'(


----------



## Chickendippers (Apr 24, 2010)

Dammit, still won't work, even with r0man's dstt 1.18 beta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















is there a patch yet?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Chickendippers said:
			
		

> Dammit, still won't work, even with r0man's dstt 1.18 beta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



r0man's firmware is fake and causes more problems than it fixes

haha there is a patch to fix the AP but it wont boot yet


----------



## Soaline (May 3, 2010)

Help please,
This game doesn't work on R4SDHC with last kernel from the site : http://r4i-sdhc.com/indexe.asp

I tried E and U version. E version can't save, and U version can't kill enemies.

Is there a patch or something ? I'm waiting since weeks now.


----------



## Inunah (May 3, 2010)

Soaline said:
			
		

> Help please,
> This game doesn't work on R4SDHC with last kernel from the site : http://r4i-sdhc.com/indexe.asp
> 
> I tried E and U version. E version can't save, and U version can't kill enemies.
> ...


Try using Wood R4 for clones. Wood R4 fixes this game.


----------



## Soaline (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for answer.

But I've already get problems when I'm using "official" kernel, so I think I wouldn't know how to use Wood. :/ there isn't another solution ?


----------



## Soaline (May 7, 2010)

U version FIXED with the last kernel : http://r4i-sdhc.com/downloade.asp


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2010)

The (E) version has been patched...I tested a prepatched rom I downloaded from another notable site and it works fine. It's pretty much the same as the USA version anyways so we might as well use it. 

EDIT: I cannot offer anyone the rom since that's against the rules, google is your friend.

PS: I'm using M3 Real with the Latest Sakura Firmware


----------



## lolzed (Jun 7, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> The (E) version has been patched...I tested a prepatched rom I downloaded from another notable site and it works fine. It's pretty much the same as the USA version anyways so we might as well use it. If anyone wants the prepatched (E) rom and cannot find it please PM me since linking to it here is against the rules.
> QUOTE"Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.
> 
> * We DO NOT HOST or PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.
> ...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2010)

post edited...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2010)

Download this and replace the files in it with the files in your TTMENU folder for a DSTT.
(Click  download)
Make sure you replace the usrcheat file as well because if you don't you won't be able to kill monsters. It contains a code to fix that problem. For me the DG GAMER thing freezes but the game seems to be working fine.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the D Gamer thing is a DSi enhanced feature which until we get the DSi mode unlocked will not be available. Don't quote me on that though as I'm not entirely sure and could very well be wrong.


----------

